# coprophagia cure? /urina Pro-Plan?



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello everybody,
I'm new to the forum. My name is Ana and I'm "owned" by Mojito, a 5 month old Hav. We live in Guatemala city, and this is the first time I've owned a Hav. In fact, there are only 3 other Havs in Guatemala, so not much is known about the breed locally.

I have a question about the nasty habit of eating their poop... Does anybody else have this problem? He's been on Deter for 2 months now, he's taking double dose, but it's not working. 

Also, I'm curious if any of your dogs are on Purina Pro-Plan and how the stools are. It used to work very well for Mojito, but since a few weeks ago the consistency is a nightmare to clean. There have been no changes in his diet, table scraps or anything....?

Any comments will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome!!
I had a dog on Pro Plan for a while.....he ate his poop too!
I switched him to Innova, and it pretty much stopped.
I have just this week started with Canidae (am hoping to stop some itchies on my guy). So far so good and no poop eating!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Ana and Mojito and :welcome: to the forum. 

If Deter doesn't help him to stop eating his stool, try adding a teaspoon of pineapple jucie. As far as the change in his stool, I would take a sample of it to your vet to make sure he doesn't have giardia or coccidia.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Welcome!
Wow Hava's in Guatemala! So how/where did you get yours if there are only 3? Must have been quite an endeavour!

Sierra is on Purina Proplan, but has never eaten her stool, actually, she runs fast away from it! hahahaha

Good luck!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ana - welcome to you and Mojito (love the name!!) We really are spreading thru the world. My guys NEVER did the poop eating but I know there are lots of people here who have experienced it - Kara summed a lot of the solutions up for you! Good luck and post some pics!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, I'm not sure that's true about the scolding thing. I tried almost every single thing you mentioned on your post with Kubrick to get him to stop eating his poop (with the exception of the soda can - I tried that with his barking when he was younger and left alone but he didn't care about it). What actually worked for me was to sort of scold him.

I saw him doing it one day and I was SO MAD. Mostly because I'd been trying to get him to stop for so long and nothing worked. I yelled my sound at him to stop (it's a sound I make to make him stop things) and picked him up. I knew I would have to clean up the mess (he had pooped on the pad and dragged it away from it) and he always get in the way. I told him he needed a time out and put him in his crate. After doing this twice, I have yet to see him try to eat his poop again (he HATES being locked in his crate if I'm home). It's actually really funny because after he poops he runs to me with his tail wagging to tell me that he's done. I think he knows he will get praised for not eating it, so that's why he does it. It worked for me, I think, because mostly he poops outside on a leash so he doesn't get a chance to eat it, and when he does poop inside on a pee pad he only does it when I'm home.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm not clear on the "scolding" thing either, The way I understood it...is that if you scold them when they are young for pooping where they aren't suppose to, it could 'trigger' them to eat their poop to clean up after themselves? Who knows? lol......Like I said, its just an opinion from a book, I have no expertise 

Actually, I did put Gucci in her crate after pooping in the house months ago and she hasnt' done it since??!! But, I'm guessing that only works for people that don't use the crate. She's never been it it. I couldn't bring myself to ever use it when she was a pup because its a cage! lol, the fancy word couldn't ease my mind.

Kara


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Hi Ana,

Welcome to the forum. I have an adopted daughter from Guatemala. I was in Guatemala City 20 years ago to pick her up from the orphanage. She's now 30. We saw a little of the country when we were there--it was beautiful. I would like to go back there with her sometime, but now she is married and has a baby of her own, so it won't be for a few years. :focus: 

Sorry, I hijacked this thread! As for the poop-eating, my neighbors dog did that and she switched her food to the Chicken Soup for the Dog lover's soul and that has worked. Oscar can only go out on the leash to go potty, so I just pick it up immediately and he hasn't had a chance to start that--although once he discovered the cat litter box, he found some "tasty" morsels!uke: 

I have also heard that pineapple or pineapple juice works well.

Marsha


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Ana, so glad you found us from Guatamala. Welcome. I have a poop eater too. and I never thought I could love a poop eater so much. He was on Purina Pro Plan too- and I switched to Innova as well. (I have my own theory about it being caused by the "animal digest" that is in there) But what really worked for us was adding a bit of crushed pineapple to every meal. I just put a little on the side mixed with some plain yogurt to make sure he eats the pineapple. 

For us a firm but not hysterical NO worked as well. I think 5 months is probably old enough to be able to deal with a NO and not become a cleaner upper (but my Cash seemed to eat the poo out of sheer joy and possibly hunger there was no guilt involved) 

Yes, tell us how you found your Hav. and more pictures of Mojito--- we love pictures.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Ana--

Scout ate Purina Pro Plan for Puppies and had no problems with it. It seems like a lot of Havanese breeders use it and recommend it.

Scout also used to eat his poop. We sprinkle Lawry's Meat Tenderizer on his kibble (every meal), and he seems to have broken that nasty habit (either the tenderizer works or he outgrew that interest). Deter did not work for us.
There is a lengthy thread on the poop-eating issue at http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=328

Good luck with your pup!

--Diane


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara and Missy, maybe that's why it worked on Kubrick. I only did that with him when he was 5 months. So I guess since he was older it didn't make him think that pooping was bad, just the eating part. LOL.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ana, just so you know- apparently both the meat tenderizer (which has papaya in it) and the pineapple taste good going in but fowl to them coming out-LOL. ound: ound: ound: we have all had a good laugh over that one--- as if anything could be more disgusting. 

I also use a product called PROZYME with every meal. There is also a theory that they eat their poop because they are not getting enough nutrition and the prozyme helps them absorb more nutrients.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hello Ana!!!! Welcome to the forum!!!! I am in the smae boat as you!!! I have three dogs. My six month old havanese likes to eat the poo of my cocker spaniel as well as my lab. The cocker spaniel does not eat it at all!!!! I have tried the deter and that did not work. The two older ones are on Purina Pro Plan....I am seeing a pattern with it on this forum that some other dogs likes to eat the poop after eating there pro plan.....I am going to try the meat tenderizer or the pineapple juice. Since they like Ginger's poo should I put it on her food once a day or twice? I hope this works.....I like getting puppy kissess but not when I see her with poop in her mouth!!!!:frusty:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Missy where do you get the Prozyme at?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The vet told me to use Adolph's Meat Tenderizer made my Lawry's.I think Diane and I are talking about the same product,but just in case Lawry's makes a different one,I wanted to clarify.It takes time,but sprinkled on their food daily will work the same as Deter(according to my vet)--I found when they turn around to sniff and eat it,a firm "ick" or "ack" sounds works great if you are standing right there.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Megan, I get it at a local pet store but you can get it at sitstay.com. I would add the tenderizer to all the dogs food if jillee is eating theirs. The pineapple worked better than the tenderizer for us.

http://www.sitstay.com/cgi-bin/sdisp.cgi/HBPZ1.lg.jpg


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My breeder fed her dogs Proplan but they all started eating their own poop so she switched back & it stopped.

I have been adding an enzyme/probiotic to their food (Prozyme & Fresh Digest brands)for a few months & Jax still has a tendency to eat his own poop.

He has done this since i got him & i thought it would change when i knew he was getting really good food. He doesnt do it near as often since he has been eating raw. I think its just cause he's an OINKER & will eat anything that isnt moving.uke:


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

*thanks Moptop Havanese*

thank you Moptop, (I'm not sure how to repply to posts... by pressing quote?..) I'll try a different brand of kibble. In Guatemala the variety is very limited, other than bad generics, we get Eukanuba, Pedigree and Purina. I'll consult with my vet... I've had many suggestions for other brands, but I'd have to import it... I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks again! )
Ana


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

*photos of Mojito*



Laurief said:


> Ana - welcome to you and Mojito (love the name!!) We really are spreading thru the world. My guys NEVER did the poop eating but I know there are lots of people here who have experienced it - Kara summed a lot of the solutions up for you! Good luck and post some pics!


Thanks Larie,

I chose Mojito because I wanted a cuban name, and Fidel wasn't gonna make it... lol

I'd love to share photos of my baby! Can I get some direction on how to navigate the forum website? It seems very complete, but I can't find my way around... lol Where should I post the pictures?

Thanks!

Ana
p.s. yes, Kara's tips are very good! I'll try them after work.


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I'm not clear on the "scolding" thing either, The way I understood it...is that if you scold them when they are young for pooping where they aren't suppose to, it could 'trigger' them to eat their poop to clean up after themselves? Who knows? lol......Like I said, its just an opinion from a book, I have no expertise
> 
> Actually, I did put Gucci in her crate after pooping in the house months ago and she hasnt' done it since??!! But, I'm guessing that only works for people that don't use the crate. She's never been it it. I couldn't bring myself to ever use it when she was a pup because its a cage! lol, the fancy word couldn't ease my mind.
> 
> Kara


I will try the crate thing. I'm like you Kara, I know the importance of crate training, but just couldn't do it... He's 5 months old, so I may still be able to start. He's very used to the expen though... He sleeps there (until last night, he escaped...) so now the Kitchen/laundry is his bigger expen. I wasn't sure about using the crate after accidents because I don't want him to relate it with negative things. After one time I got soooo mad at him for pooping on a carpet (if the consistency of the stools was different, the anger wouldn't have been there so much...). What I do make sure is to praise a lot when he does it outside. I'll try everything I've read here though. Something has to work! lol

Ana


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

*poop eating*

Hi Missy,

sorry if I repply in a different way each time, I'm just finding new buttons here... lol

First of all, how I found your wonderful forum? The breeder where I got Mojito from (next story) has a yahoo group of all of her owners, and they've been great also about answering questions since there are so few Havs here and of course I never had one. One of the ladies in the group suggested this forum since a lot of the suggestions I got were changing food brands, and in Guatemala we don't have the variety you have. She suggested coming here so I could maybe hear other solutions.

I'm totally in love with the breed, and with my Mojito!! What a little clown, and so loving! A bit hyper... lol but I love him to pieces. After I had to put down my beloved Cognac (a 3 lb. apricot-colored Poodle who was only almost 3 years old) last year in August, I was so devastated I didn't want anything to do with dogs. When time came to start thinking about another one, I looked at the AKC groups and no breed called my attention then. I came accross the Havanese and was hooked. I looked online for the HCA and they gave me a list of breeders. I contacted several and clicked with Tejano Havanese in Houston. The first thing the breeder told me was that if I was looking for a dog right away, she was not the right breeder for me. I told her my Cognac story and how I wasn't near ready for another dog yet, so it was perfect. After a 9 or 10 month wait, lots of questions and a questionnaire, I got him!!

I love being able to ask and answer (if possible) any Hav questions!! I love photos also, I just need to find where to post them...

Ana


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome Ana,

Annabelle is not a poop eater but as a pup I had problems with loose stools. 
My vet told me to feed her a teaspoon of yogart and a teaspoon of pumpkin with her Flint River fish and sweet potato diet. She has had firm stools ever since I started to feed these supliements. Maybe, they would help Tejano. Ruth Ann


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

*pumpkin and yogurt*

Thanks Ruth Ann,

I'll ask my vet about the pumpkin and yogurt also. I've never tried the yogurt on him. I used to give Mojito tiny pieces of cooked liver as treats, which he loved, but stopped to see if I saw any improvements.

Ana


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ana's Mojito said:


> I will try the crate thing. I'm like you Kara, I know the importance of crate training, but just couldn't do it... He's 5 months old, so I may still be able to start. He's very used to the expen though... He sleeps there (until last night, he escaped...) so now the Kitchen/laundry is his bigger expen. I wasn't sure about using the crate after accidents because I don't want him to relate it with negative things. After one time I got soooo mad at him for pooping on a carpet (if the consistency of the stools was different, the anger wouldn't have been there so much...). What I do make sure is to praise a lot when he does it outside. I'll try everything I've read here though. Something has to work! lol
> 
> Ana


You have alot of good ideas so far to work with  You could always try a different food. I know you said there isnt' a big selection there, but maybe there is something equivalent to Pro Plan? Or you could always order it online? I ordered Fromm's online for awhile.

As for the pineapple, you can just put a little on the side of the food dish. My girl WON'T eat it, lol....I've tried to give it to her several times and she does not like fruit.

The crate works for punishment if you have never used it for anything else, like me! Just make sure you put them in quickly and only leave them for a few minutes so they know and remember why they went. I would put her in the crate and then take her BACK to the scene of the crime. LOL, it worked! I only did it once...and that can attest to how much she hates the crate/cage! 

I know someone that used to always yell and scold their dog for going pee or poop in the house and NOW the dog just tries to "hide" and do it, lol...so I know that sometimes scolding can be unproductive and actually backfire. There is a fine line on how to do it "right", I presume?

Let us know if you make any progress!

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I had my hubby buy some of the meat tenderizier tonight. How much should I use? When will I see reults from it? Soon I hope...if that does not work then I will try the pineapple juice!!!! Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I think you should see results pretty quickly. The reason I say that is because when my husband would skip the tenderizer we would see regression pretty quickly. I sprinkle the tenderizer on as if I was (over)seasoning my food. 

Make sure that the tenderizer you bought has papain as one of the ingredients.

I hope it works for you!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

the bad news is coco eats her poop, the good news is she never has had a dingleberry. if i put pineapple juice on her food she does fine. she has been on eukanuba since birth and now fromms for about 1 month, i think i will hold off the juice and see how she does. it has been hard not to say anything to people who let her lick their mouths, i don't want to say "she eats her poop"!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just put the meat the meat tenderizer on all of there foods this morning....we shall see if it works!!!! I hope so because I think that is the grossest thing everuke: Little Jillee has not eatin yet but the big ones have!!!! She likes to eat later for some reason!!!I will let ya all know!!!


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes please, let us know how the meat tenderizer works for you.

Ana


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

*Poo Eaters!*

My darling Kidget, my sweet baby girl, is a poo eater too.LOL She's 7 years old now, but I distinctly remember the first time she did it, I was shocked and repulsed.LOL Not my baby girl! I tried everything, changing foods, Deter, pineapple juice, everything short of following someone's suggestion that I sprinkle hot sauce on it.LOL I just could not picture myself bent over a pile of poo with a bottle of hot sauce ...my neighbors already worry about my sanity.LOL

Kidget was much worse when she was younger. She would actually stand there and watch and wait for Shadow to finish 'going' so she could snatch it before I picked it up.LOL Oh my gosh, how my stomach would turn.LOL Even though she rarely does it now, I found that the best way is to remove the temptation, so I stand by with the pooper scoop and pick it up immediately after they go.

If I'm a little slow getting there and I think she may be considering it as a snack, a good loud ACK!! will usually change her mind . . although I'm remembering the time the ACK!! didn't stop her from picking it up and carrying it gently into the kitchen.LOL I was pleading with her "Kidget noooo, blech...ick...drop it.. leave it" and she did ..and there was not a tooth mark on it.LOL

Laura


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

*poop eaters*

Oh thank God! as I started reading I thought you were going to say that she was 7 years old and STILL ate her poop... lol

I've tried the "no", "nah", "ack", empty soda can with coins, rolled newspaper noise... nothing interrumpts him... He could be a police dog! He doesn't get startled! I used to also wait for him to go and quickly pick it up, but the trainer told me that instead of removing the problem, that I should correct it. Sooo... I still try loud noises but am ready with a squirt bottle of water and chile so he won't eat it. Sometimes he's too quick and still manages to take a morsel. If I miss him going (the balcony sliding door remains open because he'll go out by himself) then he will most certainly eat it...

Still haven't tried the pineapple or tenderizer because my first priority now is to fix soft stools. I started feeding him pumpkin purée today like the breeder suggested today, and I want to see one thing at a time what works. Tomorrow will be tenderizer and pineapple with yogurt day, will let you know how it works on him.

Take care,

Ana


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL, Ana...no noise startles him, ehh? Maybe you could get a loud horn!  I know you'll figure it out. Is there anything he doesn't like?? Can you think of anything that repulses him foodwise? If so, put that on the poop!

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well, Jillee tried to go after Lizzie's poo and I think she spity it out....like it was not gross enough....so maybe it is working still watching her though....my lab kinda shuck her head at it so maybe it just takes sometime!!!! I hope it works....I was with you Ana I thought it was going to say that she was eating poop for seven years as well....glad it didn't!!!! Let us know how things are going!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The only thing that I ever found successful in this area was sprinkling some pineapple juice on the kibble before the dogs ate. I had to be consistent though, because the poop-eating had become a habit, and she tried munching it every time I didn't give her the pineapple juice. It took a couple of weeks to stop.

If you use the meat tenderizer, make sure you use a brand like Adolph's, which is made from papaya extract. Don't use Accent, which is mostly MSG & salt, and has been thought to be the source of some UTIs in dogs.


For loose stools, some people have had luck with pumpkin, but I had really bad results when I tried it on a dog that had diarrhea. It ended up coming out the same way it went in and stained the floor! Now I do a couple of spoonfuls of plain, high-quality yogurt without food, then reintroduce food back with a little of the same yogurt drizzled over a few hours later.

Good luck with solving both situations!


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

*chile worked*

eace:


casperkeep said:


> Well, Jillee tried to go after Lizzie's poo and I think she spity it out....like it was not gross enough....so maybe it is working still watching her though....my lab kinda shuck her head at it so maybe it just takes sometime!!!! I hope it works....I was with you Ana I thought it was going to say that she was eating poop for seven years as well....glad it didn't!!!! Let us know how things are going!!!


>>what I've been doing for the past two days is be ready with a squirt bottle filled with water and the hottest chile I could find and mix it really well. That's out on the balcony ready for action. As soon as the poop touches the floor, I praise him for going potty outside and immediately squirt the poop with the chile mix. That works!! He's cuban, but doesn't like chile... LOL

What I'm hoping is that eventually he'll get tired of trying (because he does try, but as soon as he tastes the hot mix he leaves it alone), and one day he won't even try. That way I can do more things around the house instead of monitoring his bowel movements.

I was unsure about the meat tenderizer (different brands here in Guatemala), although it does contain Bromalin (or bromain..? a papaya enzyme) I triedfresh pineapple with plain yogurt this morning. He loved the yogurt, just licked the pineapple... I've been using pumpkin purée since last night and the stools have improved!! :whoo:

That's the advance until today.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh good, Ana. Sounds like things are already improving.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Sounds like it's working.. Nigel decided to take this up and I told hubby that I was going to find the hottest hot sauce I could and pour it on it and he said I was crazy..I will have to tell him it works. 

I used deter on all the dogs and it worked...I would of had to go all through the backyard pouring sauce on poo.ound:


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

*pumpkin purée rules!*

Pumpkin purée was a life saver as far as stools go, it's working like a charm. I also decreased the amount of kibble a bit.

At least 1 part of the problem is solved now.


----------

